# Боли в грудном отделе позвоночника и тянущие боли в ногах



## Маргошечка (6 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день!
Меня зовут Маргарита, мне 30 лет, рост 167 см, вес 57 кг.
У меня проблемы со спиной с 20-ти лет. Ранее занималась фитнесом, ходила на лфк, на массаж. После беременности (7 лет назад) делала только зарядку с утра и то не каждый день, спиной не занималась.
Работаю бухгалтером, работа сидячая, спина стала сильно беспокоить, появились невыносимые боли в грудном отделе позвоночника, головокружения. В 2016 году ходила на МРТ позвоночника-грыж не обнаружили.
В августе 2017 года прошла рентгенографию отделов позвоночника в мануальном центре на юго-западной. Были выялены: остеохондроз, грыжи (снимок приложен). Делала УЗИ сосудов шейного отдела, выявлено, что правая артерия меньшего диаметра, чем левая (приложен снимок).
Начала лечение в мануальном центре (с 15.08.17) у мануального терапевта. Сакутина. Сакутин мне растягивал позвоночник, говорил, что в этом вся проблема, после растягивания позвоночника боли пройдут, головокружения пройдут, главное растянуть позвоночник. Сеансы проходили по 5 мин., через день, около 15-17 сеансов всего прошла до 9.10.2017. После первых приёмов мне становилось хуже: усилились головокружения, начались панические атаки, постоянно болела голова, сдавливало дыхание, боли в спине были не выносимы. Врач говорил, что это нормально, просто большое зажатие, нужно просто подольше порастягивать. Мне становилось только хуже. НУжно было бежать после первого приёма!!!! Меня уверяли, что это нормально, то нужно долго ходить, потом будет результат.
Я перестала ходить, не знала как избавиться от сильнейшей болей, головокружений, приступов удушья в грудной клетке, панических атак, был просто кошмар!!
Пошла в клинику к Дикулю, мне там помогли избавиться от приступов удушья, паники, головокружений, но боли в спине остались, просто вылечили от последствий мануального терапевта Сакутина. Боли остались, также прибавились тянущие боли в ногах. После 3-го приёма у Сакутина ночью проснулась от судорог в ногах, может нерв защемился. Болят икры при хождении, колит сзади колен. Я боюсь ходить!!!! Боюсь с утра вставать, потому что боли ежедневные.
Прошу посоветовать, что мне делать, помочь. Я уже множество раз пожалела, зачем вообще пошла лечиться в этот ужасный центр к Сакутину.
Прошу помочь мне!


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2017)

@Маргошечка, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Ноя 2017)

К сожалению, Вам попался типичный шарлатан, а не мануальный терапевт.
В Москве можете обратиться к консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу и Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу.


----------



## KsuSmile (17 Ноя 2017)

Ничего себе история. Спасибо, что рассказываете об этом.
Но Маргарита, удалось что-то решить с болями?


----------

